# Doing taxes out of the country



## Sfdriver415 (May 29, 2018)

Hey everyone, does anybody know if I need to be in usa to do my taxes or it can be outside the country. Thanks


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sfdriver415 said:


> Hey everyone, does anybody know if I need to be in usa to do my taxes or it can be outside the country. Thanks


It can be outside the country, using the same process if you were sitting in any U.S. city. You can easily efile. If you can't efile for some reason just print the forms online and mail it to the irs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sfdriver415 said:


> Hey everyone, does anybody know if I need to be in usa to do my taxes or it can be outside the country. Thanks


And
As long as you stay out of the country
They cant seize your assetts
Pay them or not.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Sfdriver415 said:


> Hey everyone, does anybody know if I need to be in usa to do my taxes or it can be outside the country. Thanks


Uncle Sam will gladly take your money


Sfdriver415 said:


> Hey everyone, does anybody know if I need to be in usa to do my taxes or it can be outside the country. Thanks


Anywhere on the earth and a few space stations!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Uncle Sam will gladly take your money
> 
> Anywhere on the earth and a few space stations!












https://money.cnn.com/2014/12/07/pf/astronaut-taxes-irs/index.html

*Americans just cannot escape the Internal Revenue Service -- even by strapping on a space suit and blasting themselves into outer space.*
Yes, that's right. Astronauts are on the hook to file taxes by April 15, even if they're orbiting hundreds of miles above Earth on a long-term mission.

The IRS -- the much-feared enforcer of the U.S. tax code -- makes no exceptions. Experts say astronauts don't get special treatment, no matter how far away they are from the planet.

NASA astronaut Leroy Chiao -- commander of the tenth expedition to the International Space Station -- was in orbit when tax day rolled around in 2005. Chiao had no choice but to manage his taxes from space.

But how exactly did that happen?

"Get someone to help you out on the ground," Chiao said. The mission commander's sister is an accountant, and she was able to file papers on his behalf to extend his tax return deadline.

"He certainly had a good, valid reason [for the extension]," said his sister, Judy Chiao Smith.

Related: This job has the world's worst tax return

After eight months living on the International Space Station, Chiao returned to earth on April 24, 2005 -- just nine days after tax day -- and got busy working on his tax return.

Since astronauts are routinely gone for months, "you do have to anticipate everything," Chiao said. The astronaut ticked off a laundry list of events to prepare for: voting, birthdays, anniversaries and even Christmas.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> And
> As long as you stay out of the country
> They cant seize your assetts
> Pay them or not.


Unless his assets are still in the US.


----------

